# Canon and IHI Planning Japan's First Private-Sector Rocket Launch Site



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 26, 2018)

```
<em>From Asian Nikkei Review</em></p>
<p><strong>TOKYO</strong> — Canon Electronics, IHI Aerospace and two other partners are looking to build the first private-sector rocket launch site in Japan by 2021, a major step forward for nongovernment players in the space sector here.</p>


<p>The location, specializing in small rockets, will be operated by a joint venture founded last summer by the <a class="mwMoTrg" href="https://asia.nikkei.com/Company/05DZHY-E" target="_self">Canon</a> and IHI units with general contractor Shimizu and the Development Bank of Japan. They are looking to begin construction in the Wakayama Prefecture town of Kushimoto, at the southernmost point of the main Japanese island of Honshu. A final decision will come after a geological survey. <a href="https://asia.nikkei.com/Japan-Update/Canon-and-IHI-planning-Japan-s-first-private-sector-rocket-launch-site">Read the full story</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 26, 2018)

This could give a new meaning to a product launch


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 26, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> This could give a new meaning to a product launch


 ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 26, 2018)

But will Canon rockets have as much DR as a Sony rocket?


----------

